# Fatty Liver Disease/Diabetes?



## Emily_UF (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm sorry for all of the posts lately, I am just very desperate for answers. I took my 9 week old girl to the vet on Tuesday, they did blood work and a urinalysis. Her urinalysis came back clean but her blood work showed hypoglycemia (low blood sugar), anemia (low count of red blood cells), as well as slightly elevated liver enzymes. My vet says he thinks it is due to a possible GI infection.. But he says "maybe" and "probably" and that it is her diet. But I feed her Purina Indoor Advantage (I think it is acceptable?) and I supplement with mealworms, waxworms, fruits, veggies, eggs.. Etc. I was wondering if anyone has experience with Fatty Liver Disease or diabetes. I know Fatty Liver Disease can be due to diabetes. And hypoglycemia and anemia as well as elevated liver enzymes all point to that... But my vet didn't suggest it and I didn't want to question his opinion and seem like a know-it-all but now I am worried because he doesn't have a set diagnosis. I think I will call tomorrow and ask him about that possibilty. Does anyone have experience and if so what symptoms did you hedgie show? Molly was lethargic, drinking excessively, and had a loss of appetite. Sorry for the long post I am just really searching for some answers.  thank you so much.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Any time a hedgehog quits eating or doesn't eat as much FLD can start. With her not eating as much, that is probably the reason for her liver values being off. 

Was she having intestinal issues such as diarrhea or loose stool, green, sticky or excessively smelly stool?


----------

